# Rounds in a mag



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone else underload their pistol magazines by 1 round, besides me? Or do U max 'em out?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

My carry weapon I load max mag +1 in the pipe, at the range I just load them to what they are rated for and shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my carry compact gun w/ the 10 round mag (P99c) - that is maxed + 1 in the barrel. But all of my other handguns that I keep loaded - I keep 1 less round in the mag from max, and then 1 in the chamber. Now, at the range, I load them up all the way - but as the gun just sits around at home, I like to keep 1 less round to keep from maxing the springs.

I know there are all sorts of arguments for and against this. But most people in the 1990s were doing this, and I am still in the habit.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I think its just personal preference and to each his own, My own view is if the follower and spring in the mag are correct the spring CANT be mashed because the follower bottoms not the spring. Either way it shouldnt matter in home defense,Like the old saying goes my pistol is just so I can fight my way to my AR if the SHTF.(and if the AR isnt already within reach:mrgreen: :mrgreen: )


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I carry what the mag holds, usually. I was doing the +1 thing for awhile, but I stopped. No particular reason.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I load my carry gun max (8) +1. The fear of maxing out the mag springs is and old gunners tale. The wear of a spring is in the compression and deconpression. So, leaving your mags loaded will not harm them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, granted - we've all heard of those stories of a 1911 w/ a loaded mag that sat some place for 50 years still working. But in the 1990s on many gun sites, I had read a fair number of posts from people complaining about worn out springs in various semi-autos. Now, were some BS stories - maybe. But it kinda got many people into the practice.

Many springs are much stronger in recent times - in fact, sometimes ya can't even fully load a new mag until ya break it in. But, as I said above - it's become a habit for me - and I still do it. Since I keep all my guns loaded, I figure that 1 less round won't make a big difference anyway. And, I only do this with hi caps.

My carry gun is fully loaded w/ 10+1 , however. But that is the only 1 maxed out.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

I load my mags with the maximum number of cartridges specified by the manufacturer.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I load mine to the max. Don't see any reason on a carry gun to short yourself a round. Guns that are not carried or left for home defense, I leave unloaded.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I max pistol mags. I do download M4 mags by two, to make them easier to seat and for extra reliability.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

With a HKS magazine loader I have a hard time loading 10 rounds in my new factory Sig magazines. The springs must be super strong. So, I load eight rounds. I've even dented the casing on aluminum CCI Blazer rounds. My conceal carry Walther P99 is easier to max load to 10 rounds.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

my pistols are Max plus one in the pipe.
My M-16 max minus one.
"Where did I leave that AK"?

AFS


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> But in the 1990s on many gun sites, I had read a fair number of posts from people complaining about worn out springs in various semi-autos. Now, were some BS stories - maybe. But it kinda got many people into the practice.


Hey, I thought you said you just joined the 2000's last week (MP3 Player). Now your still trying to live in the '90's? 

Come on into the '00's with both barrels blazing!

:smt071

As far as what one "should do," you know I'm no expert. But there is a lot of stuff out there saying you can't hurt a spring by leaving it fully compressed.

I just do what is easiest. I leave my mag full, +1 in the barrel in my 1911. My Ruger P89, I just fill the mag, and then jack one into the barrel. No reason other than habit. I do stay consistent with each gun, however, so I know how many rounds I have to fire.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, I am still living in the 80s


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually, I am still living in the 80s


Soooo ...

that thing you told us was an MP3 player is really what? An 8-track?



WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I make an occassionaly breakout to this century, but not often


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I max out my mags but i always buy lots of extras. I also rotate mags about every 3 weeks to try and prolong their lives. Springs are alot better than the used to be but eventually they will wear out but i dont really think that underloading them will make that much of a differnece.

I would also say that makes another argument for shooting your carry weapon more often. That way if problems do arise you will most likely spot them sooner and before your life depends on that gun and that mag.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Maxed out here.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually, I am still living in the 80s


you mean this ain't 1969 anymore!!!!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

If my magazines couldn't handle the capacity for which they were intended, I'd get rid of them. From my understanding it's the repetetive compressing and decompressing of springs that wear them out.

That goes for my M16 magazines as well. It never gave me an issue before and I can still seat them with a closed bolt without any problems. Not with the 30(my favored) or 20 rounders.


----------



## zipgraver (Aug 28, 2006)

My mags are all maxed out all the time. I am a retired 30 year toolmaker at Ford and I never heard of or saw a spring go bad simply from being fully loaded. I've seen them break from a sudden shock or twist but never just go bad. The small amount a friction in mag from repeated loading and emptying would tend to wear the mag body as it is not as hard as the spring. That stuff about wearing springs is all BS. I'll grant you that it might be possible to get an improperly heat treated spring and that would cause problems but most spring makers know what they're doing.

Another thing I have had an Rem 11-87 trap gun for about 15 years and the action is ALWAYS open against the spring when not in use and it performs as flawlessly today as it did when it was new. The spring isn't weak or squashed or anything.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, thats what everyone says now...

But, as most of my guns are just sitting at home loaded anyway - I figure 1 less is no big deal. And, its always in the back of my mind that I'd like to have the mag last as long as possible. I still have a 14 year old Glock 17 rounder


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

One of the teachers at my HSC only loads 5 rounds in all his guns regardless of full capacity or type of gun. That way things never get confusing on how many shots he has left in an emergency.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, thats what everyone says now...
> 
> But, as most of my guns are just sitting at home loaded anyway - I figure 1 less is no big deal. And, its always in the back of my mind that I'd like to have the mag last as long as possible. I still have a 14 year old Glock 17 rounder


Thats nuthin,deciding to keep the wife THAT long is sumthin else entirely:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Well Zip, I'm gonna have to take your word for it. You sound like you know a lot more on the subject than I. I've personally never had an issue with a magazine that I could trace directly to the spring.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I max out my mags... +1 in the pipe...


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Max +1


----------



## zipgraver (Aug 28, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, thats what everyone says now...
> 
> But, as most of my guns are just sitting at home loaded anyway - I figure 1 less is no big deal. And, its always in the back of my mind that I'd like to have the mag last as long as possible. I still have a 14 year old Glock 17 rounder


I appologize for sounding like a smartass know it all. I didn't mean to come across like that.:smt087


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I dont think anyone took it that way,I know I for one did not


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

My Sig SP 2022 has difficulties with a full 12 round mag. It will either refuse to easily seat the mag or not fully feed the round into the chamber.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

leam said:


> My Sig SP 2022 has difficulties with a full 12 round mag. It will either refuse to easily seat the mag or not fully feed the round into the chamber.
> 
> ciao!
> 
> leam


How new is it? If U've had it a while, I'd call Sig and see if U can get it replaced.


----------

